
An Almost Acquisition Story - rywalker
http://www.astronomer.io/blog/an-almost-acquisition-story
======
a_small_island
>"today we are still 100% Astronomer and in no way a part of Romeo’s
portfolio. Without going into too much detail, a week after returning from
SoCal, the deal was dead."

Why write everything before this and then leave the reader hanging at the end?
For shame.

~~~
rywalker
Yeah that ending is a bit mysterious. In the end, Romeo decided not to move
forward. It wasn't price; just not a great fit. The experience did prompt us
to change our back-end from a heavy reliance on AWS services to more standard
big data technology: [http://www.astronomer.io/blog/sneak-peak-at-our-new-
backend](http://www.astronomer.io/blog/sneak-peak-at-our-new-backend)

------
467568985476
This was a fun read, if a little lacking in detail (understandably).

I'm curious what they mean by saying AngelPad is the "top ranked accelerator
in the world". I've heard similar things about both YC and Techstars, although
it seems everyone knows that YC is _the_ premier startup launching program, if
only in legacy. Who makes these rankings anyway?

~~~
garry
You'll notice the ranking does not include YC at all in the listing because
the researchers were told that YC was opting out of such ranking lists that
year. YC remains the premier #1, regardless of list.

~~~
thaumasiotes
Why would YC wishing to "opt out" of ranking lists be relevant to the ranking
lists?

------
maxsavin
Nice read. This part cracked me up: 'Interestingly, our CTO, Greg, had a
different take: “There’s no way this happens.”'

------
steve_taylor
The incredible journey continues.

~~~
eps
Indeed. They got _so_ close to thanking for it though.

------
serg_chernata
Great article and a great reminder to keep your head straight.

------
julianlaneve
really cool article!

